# NFS export an NFS-exported mountpoint



## atwinix (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello All,

I am running some experiments and I am trying to export files using NFS.  My layout is as follows.


```
Server1 ---- Server2 --- ClientA
```

Server1 exports /usr/datasets/A.
Server2 mounts Server1_ip:/usr/dataset/A to /home/user/A and then exports /home/user/A.

ClientA will need to mount the export sent by Server2 but it does not work (not a filesystem mountpoint).  I know clientA should import the export of Server1 but this is just something I am trying to do to check for some functionality where NFS is needed to work in a "weird" scenario.

Is it possible to do that?  Has anyone tried it before?

Thanks,
atwinix


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2011)

It's not going to work. From exports(5):


> Each line in the file (other than comment lines that begin with a #) specifies the mount point(s) and export flags within *one local server file system* or the NFSv4 tree root for one or more hosts.



An NFS mounted directory is not a local file system.


----------

